# So where were u born...?



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i was born in bosnia, came here n 95 bcuz of the war ....im an immigrant..lol.....legal though


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

I was born in Sacramento, CA. We moved to Florida when i was 5, been here ever since.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

P-Town Oregon. born and raised here


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Queens born and raised


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Redmond, WA...I haven't gotten far, geographically


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Rochester Hills, Michigan. Snob capital of the World I'm pretty sure. Thankfully I wasn't there long but I've always live in the Mitten. Haha.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Chicago! cant you tell by my accent? sup wit dat!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

redog said:


> Chicago! cant you tell by my accent? sup wit dat!


lmaaaoo.......


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oroville CA..........And I am still here....................I will most likely die here.....


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Born on Maui, Lived off and on there for half of my life, on the north shore of the island, the other half in Anchorage Alaska, I'm in Florida now been here 5 years, but Hopefully someday I'll make it back to my beautiful island home.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Louisville KY, but raised in Meade County KY, moved to Gainesville FL when I was 30, then 6 years later moved to Delaware.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

born Richmond, VA, lived in GA for a while as a kid, moved to Northwest MS (10 mins south of Memphis, TN) about 2 years ago....I REALLY miss the coast and the attitude of the people a lot of times......will probably move on from here in a couple of years


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I move recreationally lol. I was born on Cape Cod, moved to NJ, spent most of my life there, Woodbridge, Rahway, Edison, Metuchen. Moved to Long Island a few years ago, and now I'm in MD just south of Baltimore.

And I'll add that even though I move a lot, I have never left a pet behind because where I had to move to does not allow pets, anyone who uses that excuse is just a piece of crap, I've been dirt poor, my hubby's allergic, and I have never left my cats behind. Now I have dogs too, and this is the 3rd place I've lived since my first dog. I'll admit the cats have the run of the finished basement because of hubby's allergies, but when we had no basement, he coped.

Sorry for the rant, I read petfinder and Craigslist a lot, I have no idea why, I just feel drawn to reading the ads, I would so be a horder if I didn't love my dogs so much I wouldn't want them to suffer lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> And I'll add that even though I move a lot, I have never left a pet behind because where I had to move to does not allow pets, anyone who uses that excuse is just a piece of crap, I've been dirt poor, my hubby's allergic, and I have never left my cats behind. Now I have dogs too, and this is the 3rd place I've lived since my first dog. I'll admit the cats have the run of the finished basement because of hubby's allergies, but when we had no basement, he coped.
> .


Someone posted this on craigslist! I loved it lol.

After an exhaustive effort, I now have research to prove that you can take pets with you when moving!
Yes, it's true, and has been verified by many outside sources in the know. This includes:

*Moves to neighboring states
*Moves across country
*Moves within California
*Moves within the city that you currently reside.

It turns out that in every city they having housing that allows pets. So, the best course of action would
be if you(the pet owner) sought out one of these housing options(that allow pets) instead of inquiring on
housing that does not allow pets(since you have a pet). I know, it seems complicated so let me use an
analogy.

Example: If you are a smoker and want to rent a hotel room, you will want to book a "SMOKING ROOM"
Now, if you call about a "NON SMOKING" room, you will not be able to smoke in said room. Which
is bad, as you are a smoker ,and enjoy smoking.

See how that works! Simple!

Also, while my research is not entirely complete, there is strong evidence that suggests you do
NOT need to give up pets either prior to or proceeding the birth of any of your children. You can
have pets and kids. Seriously, it's true...look it up. They(your children) might even learn some
traits such as compassion, responsibilty, and accountablitity(I know big words, look them up)
if they(your children) are raised in a house with pets(the ones you committed to prior to the children)!

I thought my findings were just too good to keep to myself. So, pass them on to any pet owners you know!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Someone posted this on craigslist! I loved it lol.
> 
> After an exhaustive effort, I now have research to prove that you can take pets with you when moving!
> Yes, it's true, and has been verified by many outside sources in the know. This includes:
> ...


That's great! I think I might have seen it before, did you post it here a while back? I feel like this sentiment just cannot be over emphasized. I lived in a DUMP basement apartment that smelled like mold, with a filthy roommate because I could not find anywhere else in my price range that allowed pets. I made the sacrifice, saved up and moved out. The second place after that did not allow pets technically, but the super loved animals. He was like a million years old and didn't know the difference between us and the people upstairs, they had cats of similar color, he used to come over and relate how he remembered when our cats were babies. At the time they were like 5 years old, and we had lived there a year lol. SO if you make the effort to look and talk to people, you can find a place.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was born and raised in International Falls, MN. I moved about 150 miles south. I can believe the weather difference 150 miles makes.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Plymouth, MA and still here!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ashtabula, Ohio


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pimpidypimp said:


> Born on Maui, Lived off and on there for half of my life, on the north shore of the island, the other half in Anchorage Alaska, I'm in Florida now been here 5 years, but Hopefully someday I'll make it back to my beautiful island home.


no crap man... what the heck are you doing in a crap hole like this when you were born in Maui?! lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

razors_edge said:


> i was born in bosnia, came here n 95 bcuz of the war ....im an immigrant..lol.....legal though


That's cool. I know a bunch of Bosnian people. I was born in STL and will probably be around here forever.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> That's cool. I know a bunch of Bosnian people. I was born in STL and will probably be around here forever.


BUZ!!!!! WB


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, lady! What's new?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> That's cool. I know a bunch of Bosnian people. I was born in STL and will probably be around here forever.


yeah theres a bunch of bosnians in STL


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Born and raised in good old South Bend, IN...BOO IRISH!! Muahahah...moved to Texas in Feb, and not sure if I like it, too hot too soon.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

sarie0417 said:


> Born and raised in good old South Bend, IN...BOO IRISH!! Muahahah...moved to Texas in Feb, and not sure if I like it, too hot too soon.


where in tx??? im n houston its like a 97 degrees rite now...cant even walk my dog


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Born in Livonia, Michigan... but i live like 30 minutes south of there.... never lived anywhere but michigan. perhaps someday i'll have the opportunity to move


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

born in wichita, ks and moved to mexico city as soon as i turned 2 months. lived in MX city til i was 6, came to a town called euless tx then moved to ft worth. lived in dfw til i was 22 now im in norman oklahoma


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Oroville CA..........And I am still here....................I will most likely die here.....


I just moved from Chico lol..went to school at Butte.

I was born in the YAY Area!!! LOL...moved to Chico, then to Las Vegas for a few months (by the by people aren't supposed to live in LV, it's like living on Mars!) hated it, went back to Chico, then to good old Sacramento/Folsom


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

razors_edge said:


> yeah theres a bunch of bosnians in STL


Hey, do you know who Vedad Ibrisevic is?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LA. (Lower Atlanta) and been here ever since


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Hey, do you know who Vedad Ibrisevic is?


sure dont..who is he


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

Houston, TX- half southside, half northwest side- NW represent ;-P


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

I was born in Rootstown Ohio, moved 45 min away to Brookfield Ohio when I was 4. Moved back to rootstown after I graduated. I moved to youngtown Ohio about a year ago and now my boyfriend and I are getting ready to move to Potomac Maryland. actually hes already there he got a job there now hes just waiting on me


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Im a Brit. Born in Gloucester and lived in Oxford. Came here in 1978 {married} - Chicago. Got 3 grown girls. One lives with me and 2 live in Farmington CT Any more Limeys out there ?????


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

long island, new york


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

Baton Rouge, Louisiana

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> long island, new york


If you're still in LI the best vet ever IMO is there, right on the Nassau/Suffolk line. Dr. Haagensen. I think I miss having him as my vet more than anything else, it's so rare to find a really good vet that you trust. When Lady was injured, I called Dr. Haagensen in tears to ask him what he thought should be done medically. He took the time to explain everything to me, (I read him the chart) and he gave me his opinions and really made me feel better about the surgery.


----------



## Robin (Mar 18, 2009)

Durham, NC


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

this is a pretty cool thread :clap: neat to know a lil bit of peoples backgrounds.

i was born in henderson NV. it used to be 30 minute desert drive to the strip in Las Vegas, not any more though. i moved to Ely, NV, a town of 5,000 when i moved there, two years later it was less than 3,000 in the entire county, now it's about 5,000. lived there till two years ago when i moved to Grants Pass OR, don't see myself ever leaving here


----------

